# Easy Fudge



## danj (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok this one is really easy, just 2 incredients.

1 Bag any flavor chocolate chip
1 can any flavor frosting

directions
Melt the chips stiring until smooth
add frosting continue to stir in until well blended and smooth.
pour mixture into a buttered or wax paper lined 8x8 pan. place in the refridgerator until firm.

Told ya it was easy.
enjoy annd experimant with different flavors mint chocolate peanut butter chocolate ect. ect.


----------

